
Coin: No more sales, selling wearables tech to Fitbit - crcsmnky
http://blog.onlycoin.com/coin-wearable-payments-platform-acquired-by-fitbit
======
tiles
While no longer having access to your money is not the worst nightmare IoT
scenario, the futility of digital credit cards usurping physical ones is
exasperating. Coin never reached support for more than 85% of credit card
processors in the field, and with their acquisition, this now trends to 0%.

